# Anthro Weekend Utah pic dump



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

Anthro weekend pic dump


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

1


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

2


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

3


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

4


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Fellow Utahn eh?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Fellow Utahn eh?



nah, idahoovian? lol not sure what the term is... moved here from the pac-nw back in november, only 3.5 hours though from where this was held


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> nah, idahoovian? lol not sure what the term is... moved here from the pac-nw back in november, only 3.5 hours though from where this was held


According to google it’s called Idahoan, but I like your term better


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> According to google it’s called Idahoan, but I like your term better




lol me too... idahoan just sounds boring


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol me too... idahoan just sounds boring


Yeah, What’s it like up there?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Yeah, What’s it like up there?




cheap? lol its a lot cheaper to live out here then the pac-nw, however theres not a whole lot to do, the furry population is super thin, and furmeets are few and far in between. but its pretty close to most things, only a couple of hours drive to a bunch of major places like salt lake and boise.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> cheap? lol its a lot cheaper to live out here then the pac-nw, however theres not a whole lot to do, the furry population is super thin, and furmeets are few and far in between. but its pretty close to most things, only a couple of hours drive to a bunch of major places like salt lake and boise.


Being here in Utah is nice, but the weather can be snowing and super hot in the same day, and it can be boring too


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Being here in Utah is nice, but the weather can be snowing and super hot in the same day, and it can be boring too


seems like there are a lot of furs there, at least in the salt lake area... lol although im  not sure i understand Utah furs completely... they cant seem to handle my dark sense of humor... and like.. lol every fur girl ive met at the last con was married?!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> seems like there are a lot of furs there, at least in the salt lake area... lol although im  not sure i understand Utah furs completely... they cant seem to handle my dark sense of humor... and like.. lol every fur girl ive met at the last con was married?!


Yeah, besides salt lake, there’s a small group in the Orem/Provo metro area, haven’t met any yet however


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Yeah, besides salt lake, there’s a small group in the Orem/Provo metro area, haven’t met any yet however


I did have a cashier stare at me when I was buying some origina however, it was hilarious


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Yeah, besides salt lake, there’s a small group in the Orem/Provo metro area, haven’t met any yet however


 
seems like there is quite a few neat get togethers in salt lake, shame its over 3 hours away


----------



## Outré (Oct 15, 2021)

Dang not a lot of Utah furries on this forum ehh? This is an old ass post to. Haha


----------

